# Rhythmic Odyssey by Soundiron Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 28, 2018)

*Rhythmic Odyssey by Soundiron Review*

Rhythmic Odyssey by Soundiron is under review today. SoundIron released a comprehensive and unusual percussion groove library presented by distinguished instrumentalist David Oliver from the UK. David Known is known for his brilliant, expressive soundtracks for award-winning programs such as the BBC and National Geographic.






http://artbees.deviantart.com/
Rhythmic Odyssey is a loop-based percussion instrument with deep and stylistically expansive collection focuses on dynamic tuned/un-tuned performances by British instrumentalist and composer David Oliver. Soundiron did send a review copy with no strings attached.

Rhythmic Odyssey is a massive collection of drums, percussion, and rare world instruments, with powerful, authentic and spirited performances. David Oliver an British instrumentalist and media composer has opened his collection of world instruments, drums, and other percussive instruments. Soundiron glues the inspiring work from David into a Kontakt player for you to use.

The content of Rhythmic Odyssey all based on David Oliver’s original rhythmic compositions has been broken down into seamless loops, with tangible musical evolution and dynamic progression developing normally from intro and build-up to climactic release. These building blocks can be mixed and matched to create your own unique layered rhythmic combinations.





Rhythmic Odyssey
David has captured an incredible variety of percussion instruments and objects, exploring everything from drum kits to raw pine tree logs. This library spans a huge range of styles and genres, from traditional ethnic arrangements and combos to raw, hard-driving percussion beds and huge rock grooves. Each song is a tonally rich and creatively inspired piece, with unique arrangements and exotic instrumental selections from all over the world.





Rhythmic Odyssey by Soundiron

Full review here:
*Rhythmic Odyssey by Soundiron Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/08/28/rhythmic-odyssey-by-soundiron-review/


----------

